# Exhumation documents



## seesul (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello,

after the war there were 113 US flyers exhumed in Moravia and Silesia (middle part of Czechoslovakia).
Having the rank, name, ID number, grave localisatition and exhumation date, where could I get the exhumation documents?

Thank you.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2011)

Roman, I'm not sure about the US documentation, but those from the Czech side should be held by the local area authorities, or regional government offices I would think. A good start point might be the Town Hall in Slavicin ?


----------



## seesul (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Terry, there´s nothing here. Only the list of exhumed flyers that I have and that´s it.
The documents must be in USA.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2011)

Ah, I understand. These are the bodies moved to the American cemetery in France ? I'm not sure where to start to look as these are American documents. I know that the equivalent for British Commonwealth, and those of Czech, Polish etc in British forces would come under the Commonwealth War Graves Commission. Perhaps one of our American members can help, or, failing that, if Colonel Scales is still at the Embassy in Prague, or his successor, maybe he can point you in the right direction?


----------



## seesul (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep Terry, I could try to ask Mr. Scoles.


----------



## seesul (Aug 8, 2011)

Deos anyone have an experience with this organisation?
File 293 (IDPF) » WFI Research Group - "Bringing closure to long unanswered questions..."


----------

